#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  I am telling you about 2 ways to attract to cutomers

## morgan.1

There are 2 ways to attract customers for your products and services. One is advertising through offline way and advertising online. Both is the best.It depends on products and sales and services which is the best option to advertise your products and services. Some of the cheapest and economical business marketing ways are- Advertise in paper, Distribute pamphlet in public places,Banner at crowd places etc.





  Similar Threads: solar road ways 112 ways to say I ♥ U To attract more students, Rajasthan Technical University launches new programmes Do you know the ways to get inspired???? No......just read it thoroughly....you will

----------


## reshance

I have a better way share your bussiness to a group of girls asking them to keep it as secret  :(rofl):

----------


## namita,nijhawan

Use social media networking sites. If someone appreciates your product and posts positive comments about it, then his/her contacts are more likely to purchase the product.

----------


## reshance

See basically mouth to mouth promotion is the best you know all you have to do is tell as many people you know someday that may help for sure

----------

